# Rabbit proof carpet/rugs?



## whitelop (Nov 27, 2013)

Is there such a thing as rabbit proof carpet or rugs? 
I would really like to put a rug in my kitchen, but I think Ellie would destroy it. 
She started to chew on my last rug, hence why its no longer in the kitchen!

Is there anything they WON'T chew on?


----------



## njbunny (Nov 27, 2013)

I think most people have luck with really low pile carpets that don't have a huge seem around the edges. I see a lot of people post cheap ones from walmart.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 27, 2013)

I am not sure there is any fabric, carpet or rugs that are totally rabbit proof. You get rabbits that don't care and will leave it alone, but also ones that will chew anything they can. 

Something more solid and without bits that stick up are probably the better ones as there is less for a rabbit to get a hold of to chew or dig. 

If you have a chewer, you are limited unless you can find something they don't want to chew. You could try bitter spray to see if she doens't like the taste and maybe use that to deter her from chewing. You would want to make sure she doens't like the taste first or you just end up soaking the carpet in something she likes the taste of.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 27, 2013)

Hahaha. Could you imagine, soaking the carpet in bitter spray, then coming into the kitchen the next day to a whole rug eaten? LOL That would be terrible, but it made me laugh. 

That is a good idea Korr&Sophie, thanks. 

I have this type of rug in my mind, like an outdoor type rug. They're smooth and durable, but I can not for the life of me remember what they're called. I guess a trip to Lowes may be in order to see if I can find something. 

The thing with Ellie is though, she goes through phases where she likes to chew. The rug I HAD down was just a regular small oriental rug. She ignored it for 4 months, then one day I came in and she had chewed a notch into it. She wasn't eating it, just pulling apart the fibers. I covered the spot, but she kept coming back to it. So I took the rug up. 
Maybe I can find an outdoor rug with a nice pattern. Possibly?


----------



## SilverSilence (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi, the good news is that I have found such rugs here in Australia. You can go for Rug Culture https://www.aushoppinghub.com/brand/rug-culture/ and you will get them at reasonable price!


----------



## lavendertealatte (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey whitelop, there's a video that Lennon the rabbit's hooman did on this subject on Youtube. Maybe try that.


----------

